# Persimmons, and Sept 8



## Jake Allen (Aug 27, 2012)

Man, I really don't know how many foot miles I have logged in the last 6 weeks scouting for persimmons, and acorns.
More than 20 or so I am sure, but I enjoyed every minute in the woods. 
I have seen quite a few deer, (even had several close), turkeys, hawks, owls, squirrells,  rabbits and a song dog.
I have moved slow, used the binoculars a lot, and learned a bunch about the land.

I found a spot last Thursday night with several smaller persimmon trees in some small pines. 
This thicket was thinned last year, but has grown plenty of cover for deer to move thru, and it has lots of browse.
The trees are loaded with fruit. Some of it ripening, and the deer are already on these trees.

I ask Tomi if she might want to hunt this spot opening weekend, and got a "sounds good" answer.
We slipped in to the spot yesterday morning, stayed as far from the trees as possible, 
and set up a blind southeast of the trees.
 There is a clear skidder trail on the north side of the trees, and I am guessing that is likely what the deer will use to come in.

Setting up the blind;


Brushed in; those sweet gum branches have a strong smell and may help with scent.


view from the blind


zoomed and cropped


Looks like a promising spot to me.
Good luck Tomi!


----------



## pstrahin (Aug 27, 2012)

That looks like a mighty fine set up.  I hope she sticks a good one there.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 27, 2012)

Now my spot.

There are three good sized persimmon trees on this little ridge.
Some mature pines around, thick underneath them. 
A good game trial running north and south. There are still more muscadines in this spot that you can shake a stick at.
The deer are on the grapes right now, and the persimmons ought to be dropping in a few weeks; just in time.
Maybe I can get one dumb deer to come in, and get close enough. I am on fire for opening day.... 

zoomed in the top of one of the trees



The red circle is on the East side of the persimmons, and about 15' up. If the wind is right, I plan to
be right about there in my climber.


----------



## BGBH (Aug 27, 2012)

Real nice pictures & wish you both good luck ..
It's hard to believe the difference in soft & hard mast from one state to another.Our persimmons look to be doing good this year but ours are at least 6 weeks if not more from being ready to hunt over...


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 27, 2012)

BGBH said:


> Real nice pictures & wish you both good luck ..
> It's hard to believe the difference in soft & hard mast from one state to another.Our persimmons look to be doing good this year but ours are at least 6 weeks if not more from being ready to hunt over...



Thanks Mark.

These fruits are at least 4 weeks earlier getting ready to hunt han I recall most we have down here.
There is another good group of trees I found, but the persimmons are green as a gourd, and hard as a rock.
On the same tract of land too. It may take a week for them to start to turn, or maybe a month for the fruit to get ripe. 

These pics I took of a small tree I found a couple of weeks back. Ripe fuit, sign all over the ground. This tree is on top of a real high ridge, and in thinned pines. Go figure.
Always something to learn.



ground under the tree



ON the other hand, the squirrels are just now starting to cut water oak acorns around here. This about the right time for this, if not a week or two later than normal.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks good. Yesterday, I found a persimmon tree absolutely loaded down. Only problem is that it's at Cloudland Canyon about 10 yards from one of the over looks.


----------



## Red Arrow (Aug 27, 2012)

Wow,  looks like burning that shoe leather is gonna pay off!  Hope ya'll both get one on the 8th!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 27, 2012)

One place I hunt does not have any persimmon trees. The other place has one, and they are already dropping. It was a nice one, until a tree fell on it last year, and broke off half of the limbs.
Your persimmon tree spots look much better.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Aug 27, 2012)

There ain't nothing like finding something hot, and the anticipation of setting up over it.  Those are 2 fine looking spots.  Hope y'all do good.

I put in at work yesterday to be off opening weekend.  Don't think I could have waited til Monday the 10th.


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks good!  Should see some deer or coyotes under them!


----------



## Lorren68 (Aug 27, 2012)

Look at it this way, if the deer dont show just gather up a bunch of thise possum apples and make you some jelly.  Better yet get a deer and make it into sausage and have some of the jelly with it along with gravy ans biscuits.


----------



## whossbows (Aug 27, 2012)

get the ole dutch oven ready,,supper is coming


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 27, 2012)

whossbows said:


> get the ole dutch oven ready,,supper is coming



Hope so. 

Sorry to get you Tenn folks all fired up, seeing as your season don't start until Christmas or Thanksgiving, or something like that.


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks like you got some good spots picked out there Jeff. 

I might be in TN but I got me a GA Lifetime Sportsman's License before I moved up here two years ago.  I will be on my favorite ridge in Pine Mountain Valley, GA opening morning.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Aug 27, 2012)

Best persimmon tree on our entire 900 acres is about 15 steps from our skinning rack.  I did kill a possum out of it one time.  Good looking spots sir, I hope to be in Randolph County opening morning.


----------



## BGBH (Aug 27, 2012)

ChrisSpikes said:


> There ain't nothing like finding something hot, and the anticipation of setting up over it.




It opens here Saturday & I aint found nothing "SMOKIN HOT" to set-up on yet but I'm still excited about getting to go hunting-camping..If the hurricane doesn't blow a bunch of rain in here this weekend I'm planning on walking the WMA  all day Friday till I find something...

The deer here at my place are hitting green maters,beans & sweetcorn..does that count as soft mast.


----------



## gurn (Aug 27, 2012)

Good luck to yall. Looks like great spots.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 28, 2012)

Great looking spots Jeff. you and Tomi will be stacking them up this year i know it.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Aug 28, 2012)

Bucky T said:


> Looks good!  Should see some deer or coyotes under them!



Or a surly possum. One has most likely claimed and marked Tomi's blind already.


----------



## Jake Allen (Aug 28, 2012)

bam_bam said:


> Great looking spots Jeff. you and Tomi will be stacking them up this year i know it.


Thanks Chris. Getting close enough to hear 'em breathe, and 
see ticks crawling on brown hair is a rush. Killing one would
be icing on the cake.



Barry Duggan said:


> Or a surly possum. One has most likely claimed and marked Tomi's blind already.



Food and shelter right next to each other; fine  place for a grinner.


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 28, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Or a surly possum. One has most likely claimed and marked Tomi's blind already.



I know you might not believe this BUT I can be surly in return!!!!! I know....hard to believe but on an occasion AND if I am not asleep....I'll get it to. But I found out they have awful stuff coming out of every opening when you run an arrow thru them......YUKO!!!!     so might just let them pass along.....

I hope a blind, deaf, misguided deer of about any size walks by me tooooo close.......

Good Luck Ya'll!!!!!


----------



## Bucky T (Aug 28, 2012)

Barry Duggan said:


> Or a surly possum. One has most likely claimed and marked Tomi's blind already.



Or.... some foxes.  I've got a pair of Red Foxes eating persimmons off some trees in my front yard right now.


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 28, 2012)

Jake Allen said:


> Thanks Chris. Getting close enough to hear 'em breathe, and
> see ticks crawling on brown hair is a rush. Killing one would
> be icing on the cake



I know thats right. there aint much out that get me shook up as bad as having a deer in bow range


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, I found a potential doe within 100 yards of my persimmon tree setup last week. Probably EHD. mIkE


----------



## bam_bam (Aug 29, 2012)

Dang. That EHD is some bad stuff.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 29, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> I know you might not believe this BUT I can be surly in return!!!!! I know....hard to believe but on an occasion AND if I am not asleep....I'll get it to. But I found out they have awful stuff coming out of every opening when you run an arrow thru them......YUKO!!!!     so might just let them pass along.....
> 
> I hope a blind, deaf, misguided deer of about any size walks by me tooooo close.......
> 
> Good Luck Ya'll!!!!!



If you want to see surly, just text TNGirl a photo of a hearty breakfast and see what she calls you...


----------



## TNGIRL (Aug 29, 2012)

dutchman said:


> If you want to see surly, just text TNGirl a photo of a hearty breakfast and see what she calls you...


----------



## huntingonthefly (Sep 1, 2012)

dm/wolfskin said:


> Well, I found a potential doe within 100 yards of my persimmon tree setup last week. Probably EHD. mIkE


Found a doe yesterday at Griffin Ridge. Few days old n nothin has touched the carcass, strangely. I reckon all the rain has supressed the scent, lots of coyotes usually around. EHD?


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 1, 2012)

Epizootic Hemorrhagic Disease (EHD) Mike


----------



## dpoole (Sep 2, 2012)

nice spots good hunting


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 2, 2012)

Good luck Jeff and TN. Girl. Persimmon's are like gold. I know you can do this TN G. I've seen you shoot.


----------



## johnweaver (Sep 2, 2012)

Glad to hear about the promising spots on your property.  I've spent some time on the ground lately and can tell you that the local coyote bands have been eating muskydines like there going out of style, with a few ripe persimones thrown in for texture.  Looks like if you find the food you will find the deer.  Good luck everybody!


----------



## robert carter (Sep 3, 2012)

Good Luck Jeff and Mrs. Tommi. I`ve scouted a bit and feel purty good for some blood on the dirt the first week. could be mine though I think I`m gonna need a thermacel for the front and the back.RC


----------

